# Monthly medication regime for dove



## thumpersalley (Mar 13, 2006)

Ive been doing dove & pigeon rescue for 24 years so im fully aware of what medications to use for what but now I have an indoor only dove we use at educational presentations. Does the medication regime (dusting for mites, worming & so on) I use monthly for my outdoor birds differ from the inside one? What should I be doing differently? More or less? This dove is not around other doves or pigeons. I also plan on bringing one of my baby show pigeons in soon to be with her so I will be doing the same regime with her. Kim


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

They need vitamin D if they are not getting direct sunlight often. What are you going to be doing with the dove exactly?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with PT about the vitamin d3.

Also, housing doves and pigeons together isn't very safe for the dove. You didn't say you were going to house them together but you did say you would be bringing a baby show pigeon in soon to be with her and so I have the impression that may be your plan.

You should continue to treat for mites and worm as well, especially if you know the dove did have worms at one time.


----------



## thumpersalley (Mar 13, 2006)

All of the pigeons & doves get a vitamin suppliment including pure calcium.
I have 4 aviaries with doves & pigeons in them, they can & do get along just fine given enough room. We believe in giving the bird more than enough space & they will communicate like birds should & establish a pecking order like birds do. The pigeon & dove will be on a large playgym in my icu room where they can get away from each other or be with each other as they please. If issues come up, they will be addressed & worked on. Thanks for the info, keep suggestions coming please. Kim


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

thumpersalley said:


> All of the pigeons & doves get a vitamin suppliment including pure calcium.
> I have 4 aviaries with doves & pigeons in them, they can & do get along just fine given enough room.* We believe in giving the bird more than enough space & they will communicate like birds should & establish a pecking order like birds do*. *The pigeon & dove will be on a large playgym in my icu room where they can get away from each other or be with each other as they please*. If issues come up, they will be addressed & worked on. Thanks for the info, keep suggestions coming please. Kim


Pecking order is fine within species, but doves are normally more highly strung and really shouldnt be mixed, even more so one a one to one basis as you seem to wish to do inside. Yes, they may have enough room, yes, they can both fly away from each other, but the pigeon will more than likely be the one continually chasing in a limited area where the dove has no escape.
This can cause the dove severe distress & even cause it simple heart failure & death.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

It's the ring neck dove that attacks the pigeon from I've read and witnessed several times.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't see why you would worm them on a monthly basis. That seems a bit much even for the out door doves. Certainly so for doves kept inside. And as was mentioned, a pigeon being larger than a dove can be too aggressive toward the dove. Not usually a good mix.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thumpersalley said:


> Ive been doing dove & pigeon rescue for 24 years so im fully aware of what medications to use for what but now I have an indoor only dove we use at educational presentations. Does the medication regime (dusting for mites, worming & so on) I use monthly for my outdoor birds differ from the inside one? What should I be doing differently? More or less? This dove is not around other doves or pigeons. I also plan on bringing one of my baby show pigeons in soon to be with her so I will be doing the same regime with her. Kim


If the birds are healthy then there is no need to medicate for prevention.. medications like dewormers are poisens..and should only be used if needed.. If you do rescue then Im sure you know someone who can do a fecal test at certain intervals to check for parasites..and if they show then medicate. Doves and pigeons can get along esp if the pigeon is a hen and the dove a cock bird..but allot times it does not work out so well as doves can start fights it can not win with a pigeon. so basically only medicate when needed.. not for prevention.


----------



## thumpersalley (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, ok. Thanks for those who did send tidbits of info I was actually looking for. For the others, yea. But thats ok, I know what I need to do & have done & proved is needed. The pigeon & dove are on the same bird gym, they are doing well & groom each other, who knew. They get crumbles, seed, vitamins, herbivore dust, calcium daily. They have been medicated. As all of you experts should know, most animals that come in have some kind of medical issue, with pigeons & doves, its worms & feather mites. Since the dove wasnt born here, we have to assume it has these issues. And after we do a fecal test, we are always right. Therefore we always medicate for those 2 issues when any of them come in, no if & or but. I will try to post some less "flamy" topics from now on, on this forum. I guess some just need to be asked elsewhere with a less sensitive crowd. Thanks for those who did actually take time out of their day to help me answer my question & care! Kim


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thumpersalley said:


> Wow, ok. Thanks for those who did send tidbits of info I was actually looking for. For the others, yea. But thats ok, I know what I need to do & have done & proved is needed. The pigeon & dove are on the same bird gym, they are doing well & groom each other, who knew. They get crumbles, seed, vitamins, herbivore dust, calcium daily. They have been medicated. As all of you experts should know, most animals that come in have some kind of medical issue, with pigeons & doves, its worms & feather mites. Since the dove wasnt born here, we have to assume it has these issues. And after we do a fecal test, we are always right. Therefore we always medicate for those 2 issues when any of them come in, no if & or but. I will try to post some less "flamy" topics from now on, on this forum. I guess some just need to be asked elsewhere with a less sensitive crowd. Thanks for those who did actually take time out of their day to help me answer my question & care! Kim




who was sensitve?... hmmm. ok. anyway you mentioned deworming monthly which is not needed. of course a new bird can and should be dewormed and de liced.. common sense there. but anyway, you did ask here, so if you don't like the imput, it may be best to pm certain people you know will give you answers you want to hear. good luck with your birds glad they get along well.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I've seen little doves groom their huge pigeon room-mates too when housed together, its cute But its probably highly species & personality dependent. There's a wildlife park near my place that houses tiny fruit & emerald doves with massive Wonga pigeons, Cuckoo Doves, Top knots, and Imperial pigeons. Its been that way for over 20 years...the enclosure is 10m X 10 m with around 60 pigeons and doves, turtles and ducks & ground dwelling curlews. Its a planted aviary with a stream runnign through the bottom on the enclosure and a rainforest canopy for the doves.

The tiny emerald doves get fascinated with the markings on the huge Wongas and love to preen their `dots' on their belly. The Wongas are very placid and `lush out' to the preening. However the bronzewing pigeons , though about the same size as emerald doves, are very aggressive towards them and chase them constantly. I got the impresion that the emerald doves cuddle up to the Wongas, in part, for protection and it seems to work.

I wouldnt' house a king pigeon with a dove, at least not my lovely mr P- he loves to bite and tussle and I think he could hurt a dove.

PS.
I'm fairly new to keeping pet pigeons but based on reading I mostly tend to steer away from medicating them unless they are sick, so they build strong immune systems.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think it is right to compaire a zoological place with how to keep pigeons and doves together in a home situtation. and of course we don't know of the mishaps that my go on there, unless you are there everyday... and I would think they would know what species gets along. and of course most don't have a "rain forset canopy with a stream" to keep their minds off of fighting with each other.. so best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, I agree SW, I don't think many people have enclosures so big and fully decked out like that. Just saying that I've seen tiny doves housed with enormous pigeons, and noticed the little ones preening the huge pigeons, like the OP mentioned. 

I guess I also assume that someone like Kim, who has 24 years of experience with pigeons, probably knows a bit about what they are doing re. housing different species together. If it were someone totally new to pigeons, and they asked if they should house pigeons and doves together, I'd say `no'!. But if thats what Kim has been doing successfully already for years, then who am I to say it doesn't work for her? I'd hope that after 24 years she'd be observant enough to know when there's trouble between birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

New people reading this post could get the idea that housing them together at home is fine, which it isn't, as often times the doves could be injured. So in giving advise to people who do not know, I think it would be better to advise them not to, and that way avoid obvious problems.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bella_F said:


> Yeah, I agree SW, I don't think many people have enclosures so big and fully decked out like that. Just saying that I've seen tiny doves housed with enormous pigeons, and noticed the little ones preening the huge pigeons, like the OP mentioned.
> 
> I guess I also assume that someone like Kim, who has 24 years of experience with pigeons, probably knows a bit about what they are doing re. housing different species together. If it were someone totally new to pigeons, and they asked if they should house pigeons and doves together, I'd say `no'!. But if thats what Kim has been doing successfully already for years, then who am I to say it doesn't work for her? I'd hope that after 24 years she'd be observant enough to know when there's trouble between birds.


I think you are right, but with the 24 years experience, seems they would know that giving a bird deworming meds every month without checking the fecal is giving the bird a dose of meds when they don't need it.. dewormers are great but they can be harsh on the system(also causing possible parasite resistance), so why use it if one does not have too..esp for indoor birds. I have heard allot of times that doves can get along with pigeons so it is not impossible as she has stated.. esp if the dove is a cock and the pigeon a hen.. I think it is great that it can happen..And Im sure anyone with some common sense would intervene if they thought it was a dangerouse situation.


----------

